# Roll It Up



## redeyed (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been a member of a couple of different cannabis sites and enjoy the cultivation forums. Just want to let you guy's know your's is top notch and has been added to my favorites. I don't quite know how I ended up here one day but I beleive I read of the site in Weed World.
Any ways, this is going to be a regular for me and am looking forward to reading more post and hopefully extending my cultivating knowledge. I've been growing for quite a few years and still am realizing that I honestly don't know everything and never will.
Great site and I'll definatlly keep checking in. redeyed


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 10, 2008)

weed world? cool i just picked up the new issue


welcome bro


----------



## wonta (Mar 18, 2008)

redeyed said:


> I've been a member of a couple of different cannabis sites and enjoy the cultivation forums. Just want to let you guy's know your's is top notch and has been added to my favorites. I don't quite know how I ended up here one day but I beleive I read of the site in Weed World.
> Any ways, this is going to be a regular for me and am looking forward to reading more post and hopefully extending my cultivating knowledge. I've been growing for quite a few years and still am realizing that I honestly don't know everything and never will.
> Great site and I'll definatlly keep checking in. redeyed


 
Same here Can't remember how I came across this place but I love it here, top notch.


----------



## smokin420420 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey i was just wondering if everything is legit with roll it up? Does the pot even get you baked?


----------



## toolage (Mar 25, 2008)

smokin420420 said:


> hey i was just wondering if everything is legit with roll it up? Does the pot even get you baked?


please try not to double post, especially in someone else thread lol. wait patiently for someone to answer your question in your thread. I unfortunantly dont have an answer for you.


----------



## joe bloggs (Jul 1, 2008)

help my plants are on 12/12 and in week 5 of flower. lights on at 11:30am and lights out at 23:30. got up at 06:00 dis mormin and the light was still on an extra 6 1/2 hours of light. have now put light to come on at 18:30 till 06:30. what can happen with extra light????? is 6 hours enough to turn them hermi??? pls help and post asap thanks


----------



## Hank (Jul 2, 2008)

Ummm do you have a timer?

Hank.


----------



## tuliplover (Jul 2, 2008)

joe bloggs said:


> help my plants are on 12/12 and in week 5 of flower. lights on at 11:30am and lights out at 23:30. got up at 06:00 dis mormin and the light was still on an extra 6 1/2 hours of light. have now put light to come on at 18:30 till 06:30. what can happen with extra light????? is 6 hours enough to turn them hermi??? pls help and post asap thanks


If it just happen once...meaning one day...then no I don't see them turning hermie right away...but if you have this happen over and over again...yep....they sure will...get a timer...so that won't happen again.

tuliplover


----------



## joe bloggs (Jul 3, 2008)

thnaks for the info. i have a timer just never switched off. harvest int in bout 3-4 weeks will kepp ye posted and will have some sweet pics too


----------



## joe bloggs (Jul 3, 2008)

how do i post pictures??


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome .... 


Where the fuck is Manny ... he is slacking ........................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 3, 2008)

joe bloggs said:


> how do i post pictures??



Use photobucket to post pics ..Its the easiest way


----------



## zigzagzak (May 14, 2010)

pics of the girlys


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

Lotta yellow going on there


----------



## binaryforyou (May 14, 2010)

Ahahaha is your avatar two flies fucking on a leaf? nice.


----------



## husalife (May 16, 2010)

LOL yea I was out taking pics of my girls and spotted those to going at it.

Anyways ZIGZAGZAC how are the girls lookin???????


----------



## rawpot420 (Mar 10, 2014)

How do you change the stranger under name


----------

